# Favorite Fur Pattern/Color ?



## Lovingly (Jun 24, 2013)

Just looking to what everyone's favorite fur pattern/color!! Me personality I like albinos I know their so common but I just love the way albinos look plus my first rat ever was a albino! And my second favorite yes another extreamly common hooded rat preferably black hooded!


----------



## Daize (Jun 8, 2013)

I don't have a favorite. I like them all. I even like the ones with Dumbo Ears.


----------



## EJW323 (Jun 18, 2013)

I love rexes and patchwork rats.  I've never had either but I think they're so cute! For colors I like every color but my favorite is probably russian blue.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ratclaws (Nov 11, 2012)

Well EJW323, I have a Russian Blue Dumbo Rex girl haha, so you'd love her no doubt!


----------



## EJW323 (Jun 18, 2013)

Ratclaws, do you mind if I steal her? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ruka (Dec 20, 2012)

I love blue verigated Berkshire dumbo rexes and Dalmatians 



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## poodlecrazy1 (Apr 14, 2013)

I love true hairless dumbo rats, any color. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Eden10 (Aug 11, 2012)

Huskies, Fawns, Hairless/DRs with interesting pigments & I too think black hoodies are pretty despite being common


----------



## SheWroteLove1 (Jan 18, 2013)

First hairless. 
Then dumbos of any sort XD


----------



## ratclaws (Nov 11, 2012)

My favourites are the silvery and golden types. The two I like the most are called the Wheaten Burmese/Golden and the Silver Marten/Red Eyed Devil. Google them if you're interested to see what they look like; they're very peculiar. Ideally, when my girls are gone in the future I'd love to own a male in each of these colourings but I know that'd be difficult so it's likely I'd have brothers from a litter of either!


----------



## Ruka (Dec 20, 2012)

ratclaws said:


> My favourites are the silvery and golden types. The two I like the most are called the Wheaten Burmese/Golden and the Silver Marten/Red Eyed Devil. Google them if you're interested to see what they look like; they're very peculiar. Ideally, when my girls are gone in the future I'd love to own a male in each of these colourings but I know that'd be difficult so it's likely I'd have brothers from a litter of either!


Just for you Ratclaws:









My Spindle, not a wheaten Burmese but still a pretty Topaz!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## evander (Jun 30, 2013)

Another hairless fan here!! And love dumbo ears - the bigger the better please!!

But in the end it's their personality that truly captures my heart!!

I guess it's sort of like falling in love with a person - it might be something about their appearance that first catches your eye - but eventually you need more than that to keep a relationship going!


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

I love albinos, and if no one could guess from my boys I also really like any black rats. (5 of our 7 rats pass/present have been black, 3 of them black variberks/berkshires). But really any "boring" type rat I tend to like their color. 

I don't know, I'm just not a big fan of blue or dumbos. Then again, maybe that's because most of my rats have been Dumbos so the whole "Dumbo effect" has worn off on me.

Though if I have an option of a friendly blue dumbo vs an aggressive albino. I'm taking the friendly boy hands down.


----------



## Lovingly (Jun 24, 2013)

I know how you feel lightning three out of four of my girls were dumbo and it just stopped being adorable I guess I just got use to seeing dumbos everyday


----------



## JBird (May 23, 2013)

I'm actually a big fan of good top eared rats! My girl Chardonnay has the cutest, perkiest little ears and I absolutely love them! <3 

Favorite color pattern is husky/roan rats. Hands down... I'm in LOVE! I like any animal with a white face & marked body... I'm a sucker for it! I also like the opposite: Siamese rats! I like hairless rats with that little bit of fuzz on their nose... it's to die for. 

I've NEVER heard of a patchwork rat! After googling it I'm so amazed. Can someone tell me more about this kind of rat? Is it a hairless or a double rex? Are the pigmented spots haired? They are so interesting looking!!


----------



## EJW323 (Jun 18, 2013)

JBird said:


> I've NEVER heard of a patchwork rat! After googling it I'm so amazed. Can someone tell me more about this kind of rat? Is it a hairless or a double rex? Are the pigmented spots haired? They are so interesting looking!!


I think it's just a type of double rex! They molt in crazy patterns every once in a while. I don't know much about them at the moment but I'm going to do more research later because they absolutely fascinate me.




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ratclaws (Nov 11, 2012)

Ruka said:


> Just for you Ratclaws:
> 
> View attachment 62138
> 
> ...


Such a nice colour, definitely similar to what I was referring to!


----------



## Ltukey (May 28, 2013)

Russian blues all the way


----------



## ratclaws (Nov 11, 2012)

For those who like Russian Blue Dumbo Rexes, here's a picture of my girl Lily in the sun recently! Don't be too jealous now


----------



## Ltukey (May 28, 2013)

adorable!


----------



## botje77 (May 14, 2013)

I love dumbo's with a little silver and white bellies and i like the normal hooded ones all grey..al my rats are grey i also have a grey husky..Here's one:























Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ratclaws (Nov 11, 2012)

Forgot to add, I'd also like to have a Pearl/Merle rat. Basically I like the unusual, shiny colours!


----------



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

I tend to like any rat that I see or own. Lol. I am not crazy about hairless rats, though. I feel really left out because of that. Haha. 
I think my two absolute favorite colors, though, are black berkshires and any golden colored rat, like amber or fawn or topaz.

Also, just because RatClaws posted a pic of his russian blue dumbo rex, I feel the need to post mine. Ratclaws, every time I see Lily I think of Cloud. They might be long lost twins (except that Cloud is a good two years older than Lily).


----------



## Ruka (Dec 20, 2012)

ratclaws said:


> For those who like Russian Blue Dumbo Rexes, here's a picture of my girl Lily in the sun recently! Don't be too jealous now


Too late. In jealous. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## EJW323 (Jun 18, 2013)

ratclaws said:


> For those who like Russian Blue Dumbo Rexes, here's a picture of my girl Lily in the sun recently! Don't be too jealous now


I think I'm going to have to take her. She's so cute! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Isamurat (Jul 27, 2012)

Rumy91989 said:


> I think my two absolute favorite colors, though, are black berkshires and any golden colored rat, like amber or fawn or topaz.




How about this little topaz lady, she is from my last litter, called Honeymoon, she lives with my friend Lisa now and is still as beautiful


and her brother Sundrop, who sadly never made it past his 5th weekday



I do think topaz is stunning, its just a shame about the genetics, it carries problems with it unfortunatly.

I love agouti (which is handy as i have 3 of them in my group lol), black and russian blue best i thing. Marking wise you have to go some to beat an Essex or Blazed berkshire.


----------



## ratclaws (Nov 11, 2012)

Rumy91989 said:


> I tend to like any rat that I see or own. Lol. I am not crazy about hairless rats, though. I feel really left out because of that. Haha.
> I think my two absolute favorite colors, though, are black berkshires and any golden colored rat, like amber or fawn or topaz.
> 
> Also, just because RatClaws posted a pic of his russian blue dumbo rex, I feel the need to post mine. Ratclaws, every time I see Lily I think of Cloud. They might be long lost twins (except that Cloud is a good two years older than Lily).


Well, now I know what my Lily is going to look like as an old lady!


----------



## Ruka (Dec 20, 2012)

ratclaws said:


> Forgot to add, I'd also like to have a Pearl/Merle rat. Basically I like the unusual, shiny colours!


I think I may have gotten a pearl today. Hehe.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## botje77 (May 14, 2013)

this was my golden girl..



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ShameOnSnakeFood (Jul 25, 2013)

Mt favorite fur color is those spotted types ya know? A mix of two. I also am quite fond of the solid grey. I also like brown.  so maybe my dream rat color would be grey with a patch of brown.........do those even exist? Lol


----------



## rainbowrats (Jul 25, 2013)

I like silverfawn and champagne colors the most, and rex or normal fur!
;D Light colored rats are my favorite.


----------



## CherryDawn89 (Aug 25, 2012)

One of my rats is this beautiful gray color and I love it. I have no idea what it's called.


----------



## TheZoo (Jun 20, 2013)

any type of blue or blue/grey, self blacks, pew/rews, and siamese


----------



## TexasRatties (Jun 2, 2013)

I like black rats and husky rats


----------



## rubytuesday (Jul 23, 2013)

I like agouti (all colors but especially regular brown) and Berkshire markings. That being said personality obviously matters a lot more.


----------

